# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Απεριοριστο Mobile internet μεσω αλλης χωρας Ε.Ε

## Constant.sin

Καλησπερα, Με το σχετικό νομοσχέδιο που υπερψηφίστηκε από τις 27 χώρες-μέλη, που βαζει οριστικό τέλος στις υπερχρεώσεις περιαγωγής (roaming), πλεον δεν εχουμε παραπανω χρεωση σε ομιλια ειτε Data. Το ερωτημα μου λοιπον ειναι το εξης... Εαν κανω μια συνδεση πχ Κυπρο, η Γερμανια ειτε αλλο μελος Ε.Ε για απεριοριστο ιντερνετ και το φερω και το λειτουργω εδω σαν roaming, θεωρειται νομιμο? Απο οσο διαβασα στην σελιδα της Ε.Ε νομικα θα ειναι νομιμο. Το εχει κανει καποιος? Ευχαριστω.

-Κωστας, Ζακυνθος

----------


## erik37

Λογικά γίνεται αλλά η δωρεάν περιαγωγή θα ισχύσει για όλες τις εταιρίες στην Ευρώπη από 15.6.2017.
Επίσης απεριόριστο mobile broadband δίνουν μόνο στην Αμερική 2 εταιρίες απ'όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπερα, Με το σχετικό νομοσχέδιο που υπερψηφίστηκε από τις 27 χώρες-μέλη, που βαζει οριστικό τέλος στις υπερχρεώσεις περιαγωγής (roaming), πλεον δεν εχουμε παραπανω χρεωση σε ομιλια ειτε Data. Το ερωτημα μου λοιπον ειναι το εξης... Εαν κανω μια συνδεση πχ Κυπρο, η Γερμανια ειτε αλλο μελος Ε.Ε για απεριοριστο ιντερνετ και το φερω και το λειτουργω εδω σαν roaming, θεωρειται νομιμο? Απο οσο διαβασα στην σελιδα της Ε.Ε νομικα θα ειναι νομιμο. Το εχει κανει καποιος? Ευχαριστω.
> 
> -Κωστας, Ζακυνθος


Υπάρχουν παραθυράκια,  του στυλ,  αν το έχεις για πάνω απο 6 μήνες σε άλλη χώρα τότε δεν κάνεις roaming και έχουν το δικαίωμα να σου διακόψουν την σύνδεση,   το νούμερο που θα έχεις δεν θα συμφέρει σε άλλους να σε καλέσουν γιατί θα είναι κλήση εξωτερικού.

----------


## Constant.sin

Πιο πολυ για ιντερνετ το κοιταω, αλλα και το νουμερο ετσι και αλλιως εντος Ε.Ε θα ειναι αρα δεν θα υπαρχει κοστος εξτρα σε εισεχομενες ειτε εξερχομενες κλησεις. 
Αλλα και για εξι μηνες και παλι καλα μου ακουγεται, και ας το διακοπτουν. Πχ η ΜΤΝ στην Κυπρο δινει απεριοριστο (με πολιτικη σωστης χρησης 60gb βεβαια).
Οπως ειπε και ο φιλος παραπανω το κοιταω μετα απο 15/6 και ενημερωνω, εδω δεν αξιζει καμια εταιρια για Internet ειδικα επαρχια, ειτε ειναι Mobile ειτε μεσω γραμμης.

----------


## lghikas

είχε η 3 στην αγγλία απεριόριστο(πραγματικό δοκιμασμένο) με 15 pounds με κάρτα με τον μήνα, και είχα δει και το roaming στα 12 giga εκτός από κάποιες χώρες που είναι απεριόριστο. την καρτούλα την έχω κρατήσει αλλά πλέον έκλεισε το νούμερο από αχρηστία, περιμένω και γω να κάνω αυτή την κίνηση  :Smile: 
προς το παρών όταν θέλω να ανεβάσω GIGA βάζω PSIPHON και κάνω την δουλειά μου από 4G

----------


## erik37

H MTN γράφει ότι δεν ισχύει για περιαγωγή οπότε το ξεχνάς (δες όρους και προϋποθέσεις: Η χρήση της υπηρεσίας είναι δυνατή μόνο κάτω από το δίκτυο της ΜΤΝ εντός Κύπρου. Η υπηρεσία δεν  μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε περιαγωγή.). To Psiphon με ποια εταιρία σου δουλεύει;

----------


## Constant.sin

MTN ειπα ως παραδειγμα, υπαρχουν και αλλες οπως στην Ιρλανδια, δεν θα κοιταγα καν αυτη την λυση εαν δεν ημουν στα 4mbps εν ετη 2017.......

----------


## erik37

Με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα πάντως αν βρεις άκρη γιατί εγώ είμαι στο 1mbps!!!

----------


## lghikas

> To Psiphon με ποια εταιρία σου δουλεύει;


Προς το παρόν δοκιμασμένο σε COSMOTE:συμβόλαιο, καρτοσυμβόλαιο, whatsup, και VODAFONE CU

----------


## dimangelid

Τι ακριβώς κάνει το psiphon;

----------


## Constant.sin

VPN tunneling ειναι το psiphon.

----------


## puntomania

> VPN tunneling ειναι το psiphon.


Σε voda cu....σε μένα δεν δούλεψε...

----------


## lghikas

> Σε voda cu....σε μένα δεν δούλεψε...


Σε CU φοιτητικό πριν 2 μήνες που το δοκίμασα για λογαριασμό φίλου δούλευε κανονικά, και δεν μου έχει παραπονεθεί έκτοτε.

----------


## pavlos77

Επαναφέρω το θέμα μιας και καταργήθηκε η περιαγωγή πλεον και σκεφτόμουνα και εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο.Τελικά το έχει κάνει κανείς και έχει δουλέψει?

----------

